# My Cresteds and Gargoyle Geckos



## acerbity (Oct 3, 2008)

I have 3 Juvenile Cresteds, which are getting pretty big (one's over 10g, and another is over 15g) as well as a recent hatchling.

This is the enclosure for the two larger ones:












The first crestie I bought was a very plain color with an occasional orange flair, but as he's maturing I'm seeing some deeper red / orange with dark black tiger stripes along the back depending on the humidity.











Here's my newest baby, I call him monkey, as he's the only one with a tail atm.






And here's a pic with Monkey and my Gargoyle! So adorable!


----------



## Giosan (Oct 3, 2008)

Very pretty!! :blink:


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 3, 2008)

Very cute, monkey is cute


----------



## Frack (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice, I love the close up of monkey, it looks like its smiling lol.


----------



## acerbity (Oct 3, 2008)

A few pics taken just now:


----------



## The_Asa (Oct 5, 2008)

That second one goes on my computer background :blink:


----------



## acerbity (Oct 5, 2008)

Feel free to ^_^


----------

